# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [VB6] 64k game "Hello, Win!"

## Mikle

This is my game for demoscene 64k game contest: http://mikle.ucoz.com/load/0-0-0-10-20

This game need GF6600 or better graphics card.
This game only for Windows XP!!!
But you can run this in Windows Vista, 7, 8.
To this must be placed in the same folder file dx8vb.dll from the DirectX8 and register as follows:
Create a file reg.bat with this content:


```
regsvr32 %~dp0dx8vb.dll
```

Run this file as administrator (mouse RightClick, Run from Admin).
Then run HelloWin.exe.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Cool! What is the objective in the game?

----------


## Sachiko

Nice!  :Thumb: 


BTW, I think you have a typo here:



```
regsvr32 %~dp0dx8vb.dll
```

----------


## Mikle

In the fourth part, after the third door, you need to repel the attack of monsters. At the bottom of the screen appears a second progress bar, showing a balance of monsters.

----------


## Mikle

*Sachiko*



> BTW, I think you have a typo here:


Yes. Fixed. Prevent automatic formatting.

----------


## DracullSoft

Congrets !!  very nice game in such a small size. Reminded me a little bit of the 96kb .KKrieger game by _Farbrausch_ from the Demo Scene   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.kkrieger  :Smilie:

----------

